# Happy 90th RCAF!



## Strike (1 Apr 2014)

In honour of this illustrious day, here's a great article from Vintage Wings.

http://www.vintagewings.ca/VintageNews/Stories/tabid/116/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/458/language/en-CA/Future-Fueled-Fleet-Finch.aspx


----------

